# Our hunts together are numbered.



## The100road

My dad was diagnosed with stage 4 pancreatic cancer June of last year at age 58. He is already past his expectancy. He lives for hunting and it has always been his passion.

We weren’t sure if he was going to make it to another hunting season so I searched the internet for possibilities. I found a non-profit called trinity oaks in Texas who donate hunts to those who are terminally ill.

I applied for a hunt for my dad and got an email about a week later asking me to call them for more details about my dad and his wishes.

They found a ranch about 1 1/2 hours east of Austin that was willing to donate an Axis deer to my dad if he was up for the travel.

In June, me and my mom and dad flew to Texas for a 3 day hunt. We had an amazing time but my dad missed the target axis on our final day and we went home empty handed.

My dad kicked himself pretty hard thinking that it might be his last opportunity. I talked to the Ranch manager and they offered the same hunt for my dad if we can ever make it back. They even offered the hunt to myself if my dad couldn’t make it.

This is a high fenced ranch that offers exotic animal hunts. My dad has a very difficult time walking so hunting from a blind over feed was perfect for him.

Me and my dad got to go back to Texas last week. But this time for 5 days! We couldn’t be happier with the generosity of the ranch manager and owner. My dad was allowed to take either an Axis buck, blackbuck, or fallow buck. We seen the blackbuck every day so we always had that in our back pocket. The Axis was target #1 but we never got a clean shot opportunity.

My dad ended up taking this fallow on the final evening. We could not be happier. Not only did my dad get to go on this hunt of a lifetime but the company is also covering the cost of taxidermy to have the fallow mounted for my dad.

Not only is he getting the mount but the taxidermist offered to put a rush on the mount considering my dads condition.

We will have the meat all processed with steaks, burger, and sausage in the next week and the mount in our house in the next 2-3 months.

My family is blown away and shocked by the people who made this happen.

It’s a small fallow but the meaning and memories behind it are so much more.

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Way Cool 5 | Sincere 14


----------



## NeilYeag

Wow incredible story. All the best and prayers to you and your family. You will forever remember this opportunity and so many others.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

What a heart touching story. Those memories will be cherished forever. Prayers to you and your family. I can relate to that story. I lost my dad to cancer at his young age of 54. I wish I could have done something like that with him.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Sincere 4


----------



## Tony

What a special time! I'm glad y'all got to do that together! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## tocws2002

That's a gorgeous deer, congrats to your dad and what awesome gestures by the hunting outfit and taxidermist. Enjoy all the memories you are making with your dad. Thanks for sharing!

-jason

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950

Congrats on hunt. Great story.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## T. Ben

Sorry to hear about your dad,it’s great that you guys were able to do this.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## TimR

Inspiring generosity by the hunting outfit and to you for searching out how to make it happen for your dad. Prayers to you and your family!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man

Thanks for sharing this heartwarming story. So wonderful your dad could complete the hunt. He looks downright happy in these photos. The memories created will help both of you in the days ahead. Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Wildthings

What a couple of great memories for both you and your dad!! Need to give a shout out for the ranch and the taxidermist! Who are they?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## The100road

Wildthings said:


> What a couple of great memories for both you and your dad!! Need to give a shout out for the ranch and the taxidermist! Who are they?



Absolutely! Just didn’t want to seem like a shameless plug. Haha. I’m not sure how often they do this for people but everyone that helped make this happen is below. 

Trinity Oaks (San Antonio, TX) - Kelly Park & Jason Elder originally organized this hunt for my dad. Lodging/rental car/food/taxidermy cost/gas all covered by trinity oaks. 

Black Diamond Ranch (Cameron, TX) - Jimmy DiedRick - Ranch Manager - supplied the lodge/cook/food/animal/meat processing
Owner also owns Tres Toros Whitetails.

B & B taxidermy (Houston, TX) - Frank and Heather have been amazing. Providing taxidermy services/Rush services/crate building/shipping. 

The only thing out of our pocket for both hunts was the cost of flight.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Wildthings

That's great stuff. The Bairds will do you a great mount for your dad. They are top notch!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs

The100road said:


> Absolutely! Just didn’t want to seem like a shameless plug. Haha. I’m not sure how often they do this for people but everyone that helped make this happen is below.
> 
> Trinity Oaks (San Antonio, TX) - Kelly Park & Jason Elder originally organized this hunt for my dad. Lodging/rental car/food/taxidermy cost/gas all covered by trinity oaks.
> 
> Black Diamond Ranch (Cameron, TX) - Jimmy DiedRick - Ranch Manager - supplied the lodge/cook/food/animal/meat processing
> Owner also owns Tres Toros Whitetails.
> 
> B & B taxidermy (Houston, TX) - Frank and Heather have been amazing. Providing taxidermy services/Rush services/crate building/shipping.
> 
> The only thing out of our pocket for both hunts was the cost of flight.




The first offer was generous enough, but to offer again was just way too cool. I don't think that story will ever be forgotten in your family...... Thanks for sharing this story. .............. Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 3


----------



## The100road

Wildthings said:


> That's great stuff. The Bairds will do you a great mount for your dad. They are top notch!!



You can see that the second you walk in the door! Amazing stuff they have in there. 

The mount will be similar to this.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## rocky1

Way cool on everyone's part! Good to hear the old man scored on second trip.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## B Rogers

Very cool. Still praying for your dad and family.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Sprung

What an awesome opportunity! And awesome for those who made the opportunity to create these memories possible.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ripjack13

Stan, that is a great story of an opportunity of a lifetime (or 2).

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## The100road

Almost done!!

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Gdurfey

careful Stan, someone might say you love your dad...…………..sure miss mine. Blessings and continued prayers!!!!! I know that part of Texas (probably less than guys like Tony, but know of those high fenced places; similar ones around the Stephenville area)…...that is special to get to go those in any circumstance. Give him a handshake for me please!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Wildthings

That fallow makes me feel right at home ------- in the taxidermy shop!!

Reactions: Like 2 | +Karma 1


----------



## The100road

It’s hung!

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 8 | Sincere 3


----------



## ripjack13

Nice!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13

Is this you stan?

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Nice trophy room.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## The100road

ripjack13 said:


> Is this you stan?
> 
> View attachment 175917



hahaha. Pretty sure that’s my niece


----------



## ripjack13

The100road said:


> hahaha. Pretty sure that’s my niece



Cute. I like that pose....classic.


----------



## Wildthings

ripjack13 said:


> Cute. I like that pose....classic.


The fallow or the niece?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Gardnaaa

Congrats on being able to take your dad for the hunt. The fact that you guys made a 5 day trip out of it will stay a memory for a lifetime. My father in law had pancreatic cancer and it’s devastating. I hope your dad survives it, and you guys can make many more memories. Happy holidays to you and your family

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

Very moving story, thank you for sharing that.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2 | +Karma 1


----------

